# A Very Very Fast RC Car!!!



## Craps (Mar 22, 2005)

More info in the Wrold's Fastest RC Car Challenge thread here: http://forums.radiocontrolzone.com/forumdisplay.php?f=342


----------



## DARKSCOPE001 (Jun 14, 2006)

wow thats awsome. Is that yours? and the front looks like the body of a helicoptor. man I would love to see that thing run. :thumbsup: 


AWSOME
Sean Scott


----------



## DARKSCOPE001 (Jun 14, 2006)

I'd love to see you run.

-Sean Scott impersonator


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

Sweetness!!!!!


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

why dont you just use a turbine???, whoa, have those same tires on my champ kart, just wider on the right side


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

any word on how fast that thing goes?


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

That's neat.

Jerry
_____________________________
New World Hobbies-nwh.vstore.ca
Axiom Motors-axiommotors.com
K of K


----------



## Craps (Mar 22, 2005)

CDW35 said:


> any word on how fast that thing goes?


So far it has went 1*9.513 mph that is well above the record on a stretch of unopened interstate highway where I have tested it. The 1/4 mile drag strip with 2400 feet of run off will much better conditions. :thumbsup: 

Note: I quess we will have to wait till July 30th to see what "*" means! :wave:


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

so do ya have any turbines layin around, like the helicopter ones, that'd be like 2*9.513 lol


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

oh and just a q, is that a kid kart go kart chassis??


----------



## Craps (Mar 22, 2005)

tamiya_kid_ta04 said:


> oh and just a q, is that a kid kart go kart chassis??


No, a kid kart is bigger. This thing is custom made.


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

oh i was going to say it looked a little like mys sisses kart! wow man that is nice though wht kind of motor you runnin and how man cc's??


----------



## Craps (Mar 22, 2005)

125cc Parilla Sudan motor dynoed at a little over 35hp


----------



## gezer2u (Sep 25, 2001)

This isn't radio controled, but you can see the type of proformance you could expect. If you have the time check out the links. These guy's are crazy!

http://www.turbokart.com/home.htm
then click on "*TURBINE PROJECTS"*

click on "* Formula Turbokart "*

*At the top it says"follow this link"*

you are there.


----------



## Craps (Mar 22, 2005)

gezer2u said:


> This isn't radio controled, but you can see the type of proformance you could expect. If you have the time check out the links. These guy's are crazy!
> 
> http://www.turbokart.com/home.htm
> then click on "*TURBINE PROJECTS"*
> ...


Thanks, but the turbo kart only went 71 mph??? We used to get go-karts with box stock Briggs and Stratton motors up to over 70 mph on 1/2 mile oval race car tracks and that is only around 8 to 10 hp! Mine has 35 hp with no human being on it to weigh it down.


----------



## Craps (Mar 22, 2005)

tamiya_kid_ta04 said:


> oh i was going to say it looked a little like mys sisses kart! wow man that is nice though wht kind of motor you runnin and how man cc's??


125cc


----------



## Fl Flash (May 1, 2003)

Kart ran 131.9 mph very respectible.


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

Fl Flash said:


> Kart ran 131.9 mph very respectible.


wow that's really cool :thumbsup:


----------



## Craps (Mar 22, 2005)

Fl Flash said:


> Kart ran 131.9 mph very respectible.


What Kart?

What is this post about?


----------



## gezer2u (Sep 25, 2001)

The turbine kart that I posted went 131 mph. The karts that you had that went 70mph with a box stock Brigg's, was that after you went off the track and over a cliff?  I would have to see it to believe it. Sorry for the scepticism.


----------



## Craps (Mar 22, 2005)

gezer2u said:


> The turbine kart that I posted went 131 mph. The karts that you had that went 70mph with a box stock Brigg's, was that after you went off the track and over a cliff?  I would have to see it to believe it. Sorry for the scepticism.


Well you sort of got me there, but I am telling the truth about a box stock (WKA rules) briggs and stratton on karts going 70 mph on 1/2 mile car tracks.....you are right with 1 by itself that would get lapped in around 10 laps by 2 or 3 equal karts hooked up in a bump draft or actually pushing each other with the first one cutting the air and the 2nd and/or 3rd one are just pushing at around 70 mph.

Enough about karts, this is an RC thread. :tongue:


----------



## gezer2u (Sep 25, 2001)

Cool. When will you get to take it out and run it? Where will you go, to a track or ....?
If I haven't said it before, nice rig!!


----------



## gezer2u (Sep 25, 2001)

I saw that you went to the speed run. I all so saw a pic of your car crossed up-full lock, front wheels up in the air, spinning the tires! Thats some power right there! Please, give us some info on the event. Congrat's on your run!












Thanks!


----------



## Fl Flash (May 1, 2003)

Hmmm you think the High HP to weight ratio/short wheelbase/relatively high center of gravity and lack of suspension had anything to do with that?
Impressive vehicle though, I heard you had a chassis issue? possibly tweaked?


----------



## Rippin (Jan 12, 2006)

Craps said:


> So far it has went 1*9.513 mph that is well above the record on a stretch of unopened interstate highway where I have tested it. The 1/4 mile drag strip with 2400 feet of run off will much better conditions. :thumbsup:
> 
> Note: I quess we will have to wait till July 30th to see what "*"
> 
> ...


DO YOU MEAN 195.13 MPH????


----------

